# A Cort Johnson interview on research on CBT & graded exercise therapy for CFS



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

Cort Johnson interviewed Tom Kindlon following the publication of the paper, "Reporting of Harms Associated with Graded Exercise Therapy and Cognitive Behavioural Therapy in Myalgic Encephalomyelitis/Chronic Fatigue Syndrome".

If the title of the paper doesn't interview you, you might not find this of interest - possibly a minority interest.

The interview is long.

There is an introductory piece at:

http://phoenixrising.me/archives/15567

which is maybe a bit like a summary - it would give people the chance to see whether they want to read the interview or not.


----------

